# Spay & Neuter



## Bossroo (Oct 5, 2013)

When was the spay and neuter program started by the rescue groups ?


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm from Canada Bossroo, so no clue about the US shelters.  It was pretty standard in the Canadian shelters as they were trying to limit more unwanted puppies down the road.  I see the vet/rehoming fees in the US are much higher than in Canada also...vets that did the spay and neuter program in my area when I lived in Canada, did it as volunteers.

My guess as to why they do these programs is to try bring the number of unwanted pets to a lower number...most shelters are on overload.


----------

